# Moebius Munsters



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Just saw a pic of Grampa on the Mega Hobby site. WOW. Great Likeness, pose and base. Went to the Moebius website and saw Herman..Wow again! :thumbsup: I hadnt seen a thread on them, so I thought I'd start one. Saw a new Tarzan kit at mega as well, from Pegasus. Looks like lotsa figure kits are comming our way!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Cool kits! Gonna get an extra Grandpa to convert into the Joker.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I may have to get a spare of each! So much cool new stuff comming out, I cant keep up! I still need to get the deluxe Drac and Creature kits.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Otto - I can't tell if your avatar is excited or just has to go to the bathroom!

I'm getting all three of these kits as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Who says it has to be one or the other?  Its both!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Both Grandpa and Herman (among a whole slew of other kits) were announced and displayed at iHobby last October in Cleveland. 

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/news.cfm

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25107

It's gonna be a great year!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Grandpa looks a bit skinny..

Z
*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The base and Lab equipement alone will be worth the price!
Denis


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Let's hope Lilly and Eddie will be added next.The Addams Familly would be great as well.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

BrianM said:


> Cool kits! Gonna get an extra Grandpa to convert into the Joker.


 
I don't get it. With Moebius coming OUT with a Joker and the Horizon Jokers and all the garage kit Jokers....Why would you destroy a Grandpa kit like that? Just get a Joker kit!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> ....The Addams Familly would be great as well.


Couldn't. Agree. More.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Spider webs??


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I see them too....
Denis


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Grandpa didn't wear spats and his pants were high watered, but I like this anyway. I only wish Herman was standing.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Herman *is* standing...
Denis


----------

